# Need to find a particular book about Paganini



## RKane444 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi folks, 

I looked through the forum and didn't see a specific forum for books, so I hope it's ok that I post my question here 

My mom was a huge lover of Niccolò Paganini. She was very well versed in classical music but her main focus was on Paganini. She had many books and CD's. There was one set of books in particular that she had and loved. I promised her before she passed away that I would read these books someday, unfortunately, I was not able to get her copies as thy were taken away before I could get them. I remember perfectly what they look like, but I cannot remember the name of the set. 

It's a 2 book set, they come in a hard red sheath, the books are hardback, they are red in color, approximately the size of a sheet of notebook paper, maybe a little bigger (it's been about 6 years since I have seen the books). I cannot remember if there is anything on the front of the books. Back when my mom bought them (around 2005) they cost her approximately $110. 

I have looked on Ebay, Amazon and have done google image searches to no avail. If anyone can help, I would be very grateful. 

Thank you all very much for your time!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mother - hope you find the books! It’s a two-volume biography, right? Translated into English?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Possibly G.I.C. Courcy's authoritative 2 volume biography 'Paganini: The Genoese' which was published in 1957.

https://www.amazon.com/Paganini-Genoese-Voume-I-II/dp/B00C0AO112


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.bookbutler.com/search?keyword=Paganini&in=fr

Look at the first two coming up.:angel:
I hope this helps.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Petit Paganini Vols 1 and 2 is a progressive method which allows one to succeed in the first years of learning the violin. It’s the study of scales, arpeggios and violin technique, so this is probably not the two-volume set that your mother had.


----------



## RKane444 (Apr 3, 2018)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Possibly G.I.C. Courcy's authoritative 2 volume biography 'Paganini: The Genoese' which was published in 1957.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Paganini-Genoese-Voume-I-II/dp/B00C0AO112


Yes!! This is it! I don't know why I couldn't find it...but I thank you so very much!

Thank you all so much for your replies. I appreciate it so very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RKane444 said:


> Yes!! This is it! I don't know why I couldn't find it...but I thank you so very much!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your replies. I appreciate it so very much.


Use the bookbutler site for reasonable prices!!!

http://www.bookbutler.com/search?isbn=Petit+Paganini


----------

